# EU citizenship



## Dowel (Dec 14, 2016)

Change.org is hosting a petition for those who wish to support "personal associate EU citizenship".

Is posting a link to that petition permitted? 

Purely as useful information for members that might be interested without any need for discussion.


----------



## maingate (Dec 14, 2016)

I don't mind you posting it as long as there is information as to who proposed the petition in the first place.

I regularly get emails on various petitions and sign most of them but have not had the one you speak about. Maybe they know I will bin it. :lol-061:


----------



## carol (Dec 14, 2016)

Dowel said:


> Change.org is hosting a petition for those who wish to support "personal associate EU citizenship".
> 
> Is posting a link to that petition permitted?
> 
> Purely as useful information for members that might be interested without any need for discussion.



Surely you can post the link? People can either click or ignore. If it's not allowed Admin will delete it.


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 14, 2016)

Just get your self a southern irish passport,im sure seamus can arrange it.:lol-053:


----------



## Byronic (Dec 14, 2016)

OK for some they can afford to bin the petition, I suspect they're secretly hoping that descendants of uninvited marauding pillaging Viking invaders will get automatic EU Citizenship, well Honorary status at least


----------



## maingate (Dec 14, 2016)

Byronic said:


> OK for some they can afford to bin the petition, I suspect they're secretly hoping that descendants of uninvited marauding pillaging Viking invaders will get automatic EU Citizenship, well Honorary status at least



Watch it you, I haven't forgotten how to rape and pillage. :mad2:

Although it is mostly pillage these days.


----------



## Dezi (Dec 14, 2016)

maingate said:


> I don't mind you posting it as long as there is information as to who proposed the petition in the first place.
> 
> I regularly get emails on various petitions and sign most of them but have not had the one you speak about. Maybe they know I will bin it. :lol-061:



Quite right mate you stick to the moral high ground. As the late great Groucho probably said :- 

I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member.

Dezi  :cheers:


----------



## Byronic (Dec 14, 2016)

maingate said:


> Watch it you, I haven't forgotten how to rape and pillage. :mad2:
> 
> Although it is mostly pillage these days.



I suspect many true Englishmen will sleep easy now


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 14, 2016)

Shouldn't this be in Rants and Raves as all Brexit stuff has been consigned. It will only bring the arguments back into the mainstream.


----------



## Byronic (Dec 14, 2016)

Probably will, now that you've quoted the word B****t. the dreaded word that shall not be mentioned.


----------



## barryd (Dec 14, 2016)

This one?  Pétition · EU - Offer European Citizenship to UK citizens · Change.org

Signed!


----------



## Tezza (Dec 14, 2016)

Signed when it first come out.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 14, 2016)

:sucks::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:



never said a word:rulez::rulez:


----------



## Dowel (Dec 14, 2016)

I thought there was enough in the first post to find the petition if interested but as there are two, maybe more? I meant this one:

Pétition · Do you want personal EU citizenship? Send a message to the European Parliament · Change.org

Peace be upon you


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 15, 2016)

Brexit i had two for breakfast,opps just put glasses on it was wheetabix sorry.


----------



## alcam (Dec 15, 2016)

Tezza said:


> Signed when it first come out.



I binned change.org after signing one petition and then getting bombarded with petitions . I would sign this one .
More importantly who did propose it ?


----------



## yorkieowl (Dec 15, 2016)

alcam said:


> I binned change.org after signing one petition and then getting bombarded with petitions . I would sign this one .
> More importantly who did propose it ?



Same here, but I  would never sign another for that reason.


----------



## DnK (Dec 15, 2016)

*Thanks*



alcam said:


> I binned change.org after signing one petition and then getting bombarded with petitions . I would sign this one .
> More importantly who did propose it ?



I've just binned as well, I don't like being bombarded with stuff I don't need to know about. Have signed this one.


----------

